# Est-il possible d'installer Windows 7 sur imac 2015 fusion ?



## beegeezzz (6 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à installer Windows 7 (je sais, il commence à se faire vieux, mais bon, le propriétaire du mac le veut) sur un mac *récent*  (genre 2015) contenant un Fusion drive ?

Est-ce techniquement faisable, si oui, quel OS MAC conseillez-vous pour lancer l'opération ?  Le détenteur du mac n'utilisera que la partition Windows.

Merci d'avance pour votre partage d'expérience.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à installer Windows 7 (je sais, il commence à se faire vieux, mais bon, le propriétaire du mac le veut) sur un mac *récent* (genre 2015) contenant un Fusion drive ?


Vouloir ce n'est pas pouvoir, car c'est lié avec une gamme de matériel précise.

Alors officiellement pour Boot Camp... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

Officiellement pour installer Windows 7 via Boot Camp en fonction du modèle de Mac... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...donc la réponse est non à partir des modèles de l'année 2015.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2018)

Ces derniers temps, il semble que beaucoup oublient qu'il y a un forum dédié à Windows sur Mac (c'est même son nom...)
Je déplace le fil...


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Février 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Ces derniers temps, il semble que beaucoup oublient qu'il y a un forum dédié à Windows sur Mac (c'est même son nom...)
> Je déplace le fil...


Désolé, je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois.


----------

